# Cateye Sumo 3 & 2



## Fury25 (Oct 22, 2008)

Any info?


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

From Bikeradar:

_Cateye Sumo mountain bike lights

Cateye also gave us a quick look at the Sumo, their new high-power mountain bike light, which has a whopping 1,600-lumen claimed output (for the top-end model). More importantly, they say it offers a good spread of light, illuminating the whole trail rather than just a narrow strip down the middle.

There are two models: the Sumo 2 (2xLED, 1,000 lumens, £325), which comes with a helmet mount, and the bulkier Sumo 3 (3xLED, 1,600 lumens, £400), each of which is powered by a 7.4v/4600mAh lithium-ion battery. Run times are fairly short on full power - just 60 minutes for the Sumo 3 - but respectable when the 'all night' mode is selected (10 hours). Again, we hope to have a set on test soon._


----------

